# Introducing dog to blind dog



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

Saturday we are having a potential rescue dog brought to our house to meet our dogs and see how they get along before we make a decision. One of our dogs is blind and we would like to know if you have any tips on how to introduce a blind dog to a new dog and vice/versa.

We chose our home because the boys are comfortable here and it is their home (and Loki tends to growl at dogs in public, but not here). I know that some people would think a nuetral place would be better, but considering Loki's blindness, we don't want to overwhelm him too much with new smells, sensations, etc.

Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## tipper (Aug 19, 2007)

You might find that the blind dog will do very well. All his hearing, smell, ect all cover for his missing sight. You might be surprised to how well he does. Good luck.

Regards

Pam


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks! 

Your dog is gorgeous, by the way!


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

I saw a show where they got a puppy and had an older blind dog...the puppy would "babysit" the blind dog. It was really cool to watch.


----------



## tipper (Aug 19, 2007)

theyogachick said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Your dog is gorgeous, by the way!


Which one I have 3 girls?


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

All three of them!


----------



## StarfishSaving (Nov 7, 2008)

My suggestion is not to worry.  He may be blind but he's a dog first and foremost, and he's adapted to his condition, I'm quite sure. I've never had a greater problem introducing a blind (or deaf... or both...) dog to my pack or vice versa than I have hearing dogs. I think that the best thing to do is to forget about his being blind and just let things work out naturally. It sounds like you're very sensitive to his handicap, which is great to see because it's so obvious how much you care, but don't try to baby him or put him in a bubble and I think you'll be really surprised by what he's capable of!


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

I am very careful not to baby him. When he first lost his sight he would bump into things and I would let it work itself out. I am very sensitive to his condition, but I also know that sight is like his 3rd sense. I make him do things himself (except jump in the car...that is a tough one for him). I took him to Petsmart the other day and if you didn't know he was blind, you wouldn't have been able to tell.

The reason we want to let them meet here and not somewhere else is because Loki (even when he could see) tended to show a little macho side when he met other dogs in public. He growls...never went after any dog, but would growl. I don't know where he picked it up because he didn't do it until he turned 5. He has always been good about dogs brought into our house, though, so we feel that may be best.

Thanks for all the support. This is why I love this forum!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Related to the OPs question, should you do any thing for your dogs when introducing a blind dog, beyond normal introductions? Jack is fine with pretty much every dog, but once we were at PetSmart and he met a Rough Collie with no eyes. I know he couldn't recognize she didn't have eyes, but he got very spooked by her. Basically smelled her, got whale eyed and tried to book it.


----------



## Max's Mom (Feb 24, 2009)

When I had my last blind dog I would introduce new dogs to my other dog first to check out the new dog's reaction. My dog was older though and I just wanted to keep things mellow.


----------

